# old skool paintjob



## timmay51tree (Oct 16, 2009)

im trying to get some ideas for an old skool german race car paint job because im bout to paint my mk2,,and ideas?? and i been searching and googleing but i just wanted to see wat you guys thought


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

i can dig it:thumbup:


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

Here in Jacques Panciatici BP colours. 
Gr2 Rally:


























Gr1 Rally(standard looking): 


















UK AKAI Golf:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

nice pics!


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

fthaimike said:


> Here in Jacques Panciatici BP colours.
> Gr2 Rally:
> 
> 
> ...


None of those are mk2


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

He wanted ideas

Where are yours?


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

Mk2's were too fat & heavy to win & get their own special paint scheme (pokes tongue out & runs away) :laugh:


I'll take a look arond for some if i feel like it....


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

look on www.clubgti.com under the old skool VWMS pics under the VAG motorsports thread.


----------



## mlochab (May 29, 2010)

not a good picture this is our old gti in Kenya


----------



## baseten (Jul 15, 2009)

fantastic image mlochab. our (new to us) rally car has a similar paint scheme


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

nice!


----------



## mlochab (May 29, 2010)

baseten said:


> fantastic image mlochab. our (new to us) rally car has a similar paint scheme


 yea thanks, when we got the car from Germany, they had specified it had to be that colour, we just applied it. we have two of them still in storage. rallying days are over for them just for show  

your car looking good, good luck with your rallying!


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

thepaintcanman said:


> look on www.clubgti.com under the old skool VWMS pics under the VAG motorsports thread.


Yes we have lots of old pics on there, i should know i spent enough time uploading them :laugh:.

Nice car by the way.


Try here on our forum as said:
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151727

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116667

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215361

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224688


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Club GTi is the best and most informative. Most of my inspiration comes from there. You guys have it right over there.


----------



## fthaimike (Jun 29, 2009)

If you love VW retro you might like reading my Kamei historical thread that i started after researching info for my replica build:

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=208693


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

baseten said:


> fantastic image mlochab. our (new to us) rally car has a similar paint scheme


Hey did you buy that in CO? I used to work with the builder, I think. Where is it now?


----------



## tkolbo (May 17, 2005)

*not ol skool......but.......*

not quite ol skool, but definitely a sweet vw color.

R32 Jazz Blue 

paint code: LW5Z


----------



## baseten (Jul 15, 2009)

Beitz DUB said:


> Hey did you buy that in CO? I used to work with the builder, I think. Where is it now?


Yep bought in CO. In Ohio now. You work with Brian or Mitch?

If you see either one of em stab em in the leg with a multimeter probe and take away their quick splice wire tap connectors for me    Cool car with a sweet swap, but sorting out the wiring has been a nightmare.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

baseten said:


> fantastic image mlochab. our (new to us) rally car has a similar paint scheme



:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Eyre (Jul 31, 2002)

mlochab said:


> not a good picture this is our old gti in Kenya


Hi, interesting car. Is this ex-works? UK, or Germany?

I research a lot of this stuff so would be very interested to know its origins :thumbup:


----------

